# Preloved Cliftons?



## kate212

I just got into the Clifton [and the new Mulberry styles] but can only find pristine preloved ones -- my aesthetic is more distressed/worn in but I can't find any in 'used' condition. Another reason I like buying preloved is that I don't have to worry I'll get a mark/scratch on a perfect bag, it's already been worn in. It takes the worry off for me and lets me truly enjoy the bags instead of feeling anxious about them. Silly, I know!

Is anyone else into this bag or prefers already used bags in general?


----------



## kate212

Whoops, I forgot to add that I also love the Continental Classic waller but have only seen a few preloved.


----------



## kate212

*wallet


----------



## MiniMabel

Hi - and welcome!

The Clifton is still quite a new style so possibly that's why there aren't many that have been worn a lot yet? I think it's a good philosophy to buy a bag that you don't have to worry about, and not silly at all!

eBay is probably a good place to start to look because of the sheer number of bags on there but alway ask our experts to authenticate for you, on the Mulberry Authentication thread, if you have any doubts. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## kate212

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - and welcome!
> 
> The Clifton is still quite a new style so possibly that's why there aren't many that have been worn a lot yet? I think it's a good philosophy to buy a bag that you don't have to worry about, and not silly at all!
> 
> eBay is probably a good place to start to look because of the sheer number of bags on there but alway ask our experts to authenticate for you, on the Mulberry Authentication thread, if you have any doubts.
> 
> Good luck in your search!




I think you're right, I hadn't really thought of that. I kind of forgot how new/recent the Clifton was, lol! I've been watching Mulberry's instagram with a keen eye to see their new styles [actually they apparently have new wallets that look like Hermes Dogon ones? I hadn't seen that before.]


----------



## MrsPenners

Hi, I bought a used large clifton in black and getting Mulberry to re foil and put new d rings on…still a bargain. But that means I’ll have a large black clifton, a small multi colour Amberley and my long time favourite Black Bay shoulder in glossy goat. I don’t need all 3. Help?? Which two should I keep? It’s really the clifton or the bay shoulder. Any suggestions please? Thank you.


----------



## 24shaz

MrsPenners said:


> Hi, I bought a used large clifton in black and getting Mulberry to re foil and put new d rings on…still a bargain. But that means I’ll have a large black clifton, a small multi colour Amberley and my long time favourite Black Bay shoulder in glossy goat. I don’t need all 3. Help?? Which two should I keep? It’s really the clifton or the bay shoulder. Any suggestions please? Thank you.


Oooh, which do you love? Which do you use most? Do you need two black bags or would you prefer a pop of colour?


----------



## MrsPenners

Hi, without question the Bay Shoulder in Black with gold is my favourite and the one I use most. It’s a good size. I had another in Mustard and gave it to my daughter but I’m always ‘borrowing it’. The clifton was bought because it was a bargain, I don’t need it. But it’s roomy and more ‘subtle’ than the belted bay shoulder as there is no real hardware.
The Amberley satchel is Oxblood with a multi coloured flap. I prefer Black as I have thought of wearing certain things only to realise if I do I can’t use the Amberley. It will clash. So whilst I’m boring and go for black, I do adore the Bay shoulder in mustard too. Just wondered peoples opinions on the clifton? Thank you


----------



## 24shaz

I’ve never owned a Clifton, so don’t know what they’re like in use, think that one will make a lovely everyday bag when it’s refurbished though! that Amberley is amazing too!


----------



## MrsPenners

Fingers crossed. Yes the Amberley was a good buy. Have a great weekend  thanks


----------



## Katinahat

MrsPenners said:


> Hi, without question the Bay Shoulder in Black with gold is my favourite and the one I use most. It’s a good size. I had another in Mustard and gave it to my daughter but I’m always ‘borrowing it’. The clifton was bought because it was a bargain, I don’t need it. But it’s roomy and more ‘subtle’ than the belted bay shoulder as there is no real hardware.
> The Amberley satchel is Oxblood with a multi coloured flap. I prefer Black as I have thought of wearing certain things only to realise if I do I can’t use the Amberley. It will clash. So whilst I’m boring and go for black, I do adore the Bay shoulder in mustard too. Just wondered peoples opinions on the clifton? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5577722
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577727


I don’t think there is anything wrong with having more than one bag in a colour especially a neutral like black. I have multiples in black. A Small Bayswater Satchel, an Alexa Icon, a regular Lily and a Seaton. They are all black but all different. I also have several pink bags. Your Amberley is fabulous and very different for anything with that colour way.


----------

